# Crucial M4 oder Samsung 830?



## oldDirty (7. November 2011)

Puh ich bin mit meinem Latain am Ende, nur eins, keine Sandfurz SSD.
Was möchte ich, ~120Gb und eine stimmige SSD ohne große Schwächen.
Jetzt habe ich mir die beiden Kandidaten Crucial M4 und Samsungs 830 heraus gesucht.
Beide können mich irgendwie überzeugen, die Crucial scheint hier und da noch etwas schneller.
Aber warum Samsung als Kandidat? Weil Samsung ebenfall eine sehr gute Perfomance zeigt und ich allgemein mit Samsung Produkten nur gute Erfahrungen hatte.
Die Bewertungen bei Geizhals attestieren Crucial eine breite Zufriedenheit mit Firmware 09. Der Samsung fehlen noch Bewertungen gänzlich, der Test auf Tom's sieht aber recht überzeugend aus.
Tendenziell eher m4?


----------



## OctoCore (7. November 2011)

Tendenziell eher 830. Warum? Wenn jeder zu konservativ ist, gibt es nie Testberichte zur 830. 
Hier ist sonst auch keiner schlauer als du.
Auf dem Papier und in Tests sieht die Samsung doch gut aus.
Mich stören allerdings die 60° Betriebstemperatur bei Dauerbeschreibung. 
Die SSD zieht gut was an Strom weg für so ein kleines Teil.
Also schon mal nix für Notebooks.


----------



## oldDirty (8. November 2011)

Och naja Beta-tester hab ich mir abgewöhnt. 
Aber bei Samsung hat man irgendwie das Rundumsorglos-Gefühl. Naja nicht wirklich, aber ich denke Samsung wird da nur feinstes Material verbauen und knnen schneller reafieren bei Problemen mit einer neuen Revision.
Eigentlich wollte ich schon vor 10Min die Bestellung raus hauen. 
Edit
Bestellung ist raus für die Samsung, mal schauen, eine Premiere für mich. Die Zeit ist reif das ich einsteige.


----------



## OctoCore (8. November 2011)

Super! 
Machst du dann auch das Testäffchen für uns neugierige Leser, wenn  die SSD angekommen ist?


----------



## oldDirty (8. November 2011)

Dürfte nicht viel bringen auf meinem Uralt Rechner.Es sei denn Sata2 beim G43 interessiert jemand.


----------



## OctoCore (8. November 2011)

Aber ja doch!


----------



## oldDirty (10. November 2011)

Wenn der Postbote einmal klingelt, bringt er manchmal auch tolle Pakete. 
So erstmal F@h kurz zu Ende rechnen und dann wird sauber neu installiert.


----------



## oldDirty (10. November 2011)

So, hier mal das Teil mit AS und Everst
G43 mit ICH10 / SataII


----------



## OctoCore (13. November 2011)

Ah... schick! Das ist ja schonmal was. Klar, dass die Samsung beim Lesen massiv ausgebremst wird - aber die Schreibwerte sind doch sehr gelungen, das packt manche SSD unter SATA III nicht.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (13. November 2011)

Ich beschäftige mich momentan auch mit der Frage off Curcial M4 oder Samsung 830...
Aber mir sagen die ganzen Benchmarks noch nichts was seq schreibe und so ist.

Aber habe aber auch nur gutes von der Samsung gelesen was man so findet.


----------



## thom_cat (13. November 2011)

es fehlt bei der samsung natürlich jetzt noch an langzeiterfahrungen, hier kann deshalb die crucial gut punkten.


----------



## OctoCore (13. November 2011)

Nicht wirklich... die M4 musste sich auch erstmal hocharbeiten, wenn man die Historie so verfolgt. Danach muss sie am Anfang schon eine Krücke gewesen sein (leicht übertrieben, bevor jemand schreit). Die Samsung scheint ja direkt ganz gut zu rennen, wie es scheint. Ich brauche zwar grade keine weitere SSD - aber für den Fall der Fälle ist sie schonmal vorgemerkt.


----------



## thom_cat (13. November 2011)

Mir ging es ja nicht um die Leistung sondern um die Zuverlässigkeit.
Da kann die Crucial Punkten und bei der Samsung gibt es diese Erfahrungen nicht.

Und bitte nicht von AS SSD blenden lassen, im Alltag bringt das Firmware Update wesentlich weniger Leistung wie es den Anschein hat.


----------



## oldDirty (14. November 2011)

Wäre natürlich toll die Samsung an einem SataIII Controller zu haben, aber da warte ich doch noch etwas mit einem PC Upgrade. btw, booten ab Windows 7 "Ladebalken" 20sec bis zum einsatzbereiten Desktop. 
Aber booten tu ich deshalb auch nicht den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Zergoras (16. November 2011)

Ich spiele auch gerade mit dem Gedanken mir eine SSD zuzulegen. Ich schwanke auch zwischen diesen beiden. Ich kann mich absolut nicht entscheiden. Leider werde ich die Platte dann nur an SATA 2 anschließen können. Mehr unterstützt mein Board nicht.
Ich würde die Platte für Windows benutzen wollen und für ein paar Programme wie XSplit und StarCraft 2. Was meint ihr?


----------



## thom_cat (16. November 2011)

nimm die günstigere


----------



## Zergoras (16. November 2011)

Würde sich das denn an einem Sata 2 Port überhaupt lohnen?


----------



## roheed (16. November 2011)

im alltag ist es sowas von wurst ob S2 oder S3 bis zum geht nicht mehr!^^ Hauptsache du hollst dir jetzt auch entlich eine SSD, weil diese einfach rocken. da ist der hersteller beinahe schon nebensache


----------



## Zergoras (17. November 2011)

Wieviel Leistung sind denn dann nicht abrufbar?


----------



## roheed (17. November 2011)

wenn man es ganau nimmt ca. 50% bei der maximalen Leistung  (Seq. Lesen...die man allerdings nie braucht/nutzen kann) in allem anderen nicht mal 1% würde ich sagen!


----------



## blackout24 (17. November 2011)

Müsste 830 am SATA II nicht zumindest die selben 4K Werte haben, wie am SATA III? An Bandbreite kann es da ja eigentlich nicht liegen.

Das es beim seq. Lesen 250MB/s ausmacht (gehe mal davon aus, dass die auch über 500MB/s im seq Lesen schaffen würde) ist klar. 500MB/s sind ja schon 4 Gigabit/s.


----------



## Zergoras (17. November 2011)

Also würde man es im Alltag nicht wirklich merken?


----------



## roheed (17. November 2011)

> Das es beim seq. Lesen 250MB/s ausmacht (gehe mal davon aus, dass die  auch über 500MB/s im seq Lesen schaffen würde) ist klar. 500MB/s sind ja  schon 4 Gigabit/s.


Jo meine worte...im seq. knappe 250-300 mb/s anstatt ~530 mb/s und im rest weitesgehend gleich. 

DAs ist ungefähr so, als ob du in Berlin wohnst und deinen Ferrarie von 400 km/h künstlich auf 200 km/h begrenzen würdest...klingt erst mal krass aber wo willst du den in der Stadt die 200 ausfahren? geschweige den die 400 *lach* Richtig niemals bis seltenst! und genauso verhält sich das mit den SSD @ Sata 3 port nice too have, bringen tut es nur in den aller seltensten fällen was.


----------



## Zergoras (17. November 2011)

Ich denke dann werde ich mir die Samsung gönnen.


----------



## Jakopo (18. November 2011)

Ich stehe vor der gleichen Frage. Crucial oder Samsung. Tendierte bisher immer zur Crucial, wegen den vielen guten Bewertungen etc. Hier hat die Samsung, da noch sehr neu nicht viel zu bieten. Allerdings hat sie den 1. Platz beim Test von chip belegt. Also wollte ich mir die Samsung zulegen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass sie kaum lieferbar ist, also eigentlich gar nicht, weder bei Amazon, Alternate, HoH oder sonstwo. Schade.


----------



## blackout24 (18. November 2011)

Ich glaube kaum das selbst ein trainierter Wetten Dass Kandidat mit der Wette "Ich merke am Hochfahren und Starten von Programmen welche SSD verbaut ist." Merken würde welche SSD sich im Rechner befindet. Im Benchmark hat die M4 immer noch
die Nase vorn selbst vor der 830 am SATA III beide mit iaStor Treiber und aktuellen Firmwares. Die Samsung würde ich mir nicht
kaufen, weil die M4 billiger ist und 1000-fach bewährt. Die schnellste SSD bringt einem nix, wenn sie den geist aufgibt.


----------



## Zergoras (18. November 2011)

Also die Samsung ist lieferbar. Gestern bei Hardwareversand für 172€ bestellt. Ich hoffe die geht heute noch raus. Ich kann mich ja dann mal melden, wie gut die Platte an meinem Sata 2 Anschluss abschneidet, sofern das gewünscht ist.


----------



## oldDirty (18. November 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> wenn sie den geist aufgibt.


 Kannst diese Aussage auch begründen? Warum sollte eine Samsung das tun?
Im Gegenteil, die rennt wie am ersten Tag, volle Performance. Soll ich nun als 830 Besitzer die M4 runter machen weil sie erst mit neuer Firmware mehr "Leistung" hat? Bei der Samsung hast die out of Box.


----------



## Murdoch (19. November 2011)

Warum sie den Geist aufgeben sollte? 

Das habe ich mich bei meiner Vertex 2 auch gefragt! 

Fakt ist: Mach häufiger Backups als jemals zuvor! 

Ich suche genau aus diesem Grund jetzt ne neue, da die Vertiex 2 anscheinend nen Hadrwareproblem hat und gerne mal komplett den Geist aufgibt. 
Ansich wäre da die M4 also die bessere wahl... aber ich kaufe auch lieber eine neuere Platte ..

Aber die Vorteile der M4 liegen auf der Hand:
- deutlich kühler und weniger Leistungshungrig (obwohl letzteres vernachlässigbar)
- Standfest, dass hat die Zeit ja schon gezeigt. 
- ähnliche Leistung.


----------



## Zergoras (19. November 2011)

So ich habe die 830 heute bekommen und eben alles installiert. Jetzt werde ich mal einen Benchmark drüberscheuchen.

EDIT: So eben getestet. Sind die Werte ok? Die Platte läuft an einem Sata 2 Port, da ich keinen 3er zur Verfügung habe.
EDIT 2: ****, das System fährt einfach so schnell hoch. Das bin ich gar nicht gewöhnt.


----------



## roheed (19. November 2011)

also ich finde die werte gehen für eine Sata 3 SSD am Sata 2 Port in Ordnung und wie geil das OS auf ner SSD bootet hast ja schon selber festgestellt ^^ Ohne Bios zeugs dürfte es nur 15-20s dauern


----------



## Bullvai (19. November 2011)

Hier mal mein werte ebenfalls an einem sata2 anschluss.
Aber warum steht bei mir 88375k Bad?  siehe screen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun hab ich mit dem Tool Paragon Aligment 2.0 diesen fehler korriegieren können.
Kennt sich jemand hier aus ob die werte nun so wirklich stimmen? siehe screen 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldDirty (19. November 2011)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Warum sie den Geist aufgeben sollte?


 
Es geht genau um die Aussage von blackout zur Samsung 830, die würde ja häufiger ausfallen, was kompletter Unsinn ist.
Und noch mal, die Samsung 830 muss man nicht erst mit frischem Bios flashen, die ist beim ersten Kontakt gut.
Aber ich fang jetzt auch nciht an gegen die M4 zu flamen, sie ist von den Daten nicht schlecht wenn sie auf aktuelles Bios geflasht ist, aber das soll auch bitte keiner von der Samsung behaupten sie würde einfach ausfallen.


----------



## Jakopo (20. November 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> So ich habe die 830 heute bekommen und eben alles installiert.



Darf man fragen wo du sie gekauft hast?


----------



## roheed (20. November 2011)

Hier steht drin, Hardwareversand 



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Also die Samsung ist lieferbar. Gestern bei Hardwareversand für 172€ bestellt. Ich hoffe die geht heute noch raus. Ich kann mich ja dann mal melden, wie gut die Platte an meinem Sata 2 Anschluss abschneidet, sofern das gewünscht ist.


----------



## Zergoras (20. November 2011)

roheed hats gefunden. 

Also ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Speed. Windows 7 Startzeit und direkt im Desktop StarCraft 2 starten, dauert zusammen 30sek. Das ist einfach krank.


----------



## Murdoch (20. November 2011)

oldDirty schrieb:


> Es geht genau um die Aussage von blackout zur Samsung 830, die würde ja häufiger ausfallen, was kompletter Unsinn ist.
> Und noch mal, die Samsung 830 muss man nicht erst mit frischem Bios flashen, die ist beim ersten Kontakt gut.
> Aber ich fang jetzt auch nciht an gegen die M4 zu flamen, sie ist von den Daten nicht schlecht wenn sie auf aktuelles Bios geflasht ist, aber das soll auch bitte keiner von der Samsung behaupten sie würde einfach ausfallen.


 
Ne so hat er das nicht gesagt. Er hat nur den Vorteil, wenn auch etwas unglücklich, hervorgehoben dass die M4 schon bewährt ist und man mittleweile ganz gut sagen kann... die läuft zuverlässig. 

Von der Samsung kann man dies weder positiv noch negativ sagen, denn dafür gibts noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen. 

Was ich allerdings für fraglich halte ist die Aussage zur Geschwindigkeit der 830er zur M4. Selbst wenn ich jetzt ne M4 bestellt habe würde ich behaupten, dass die samsung klar schneller ist. Ob dies Spürbar ist, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.


----------



## roheed (20. November 2011)

hier gibts nen user review...da ist auch die Samsung dabei

[User-Review] SSD Praxistest - Stoppuhr VS Benchmark (Update 08.11.11 Samsung 830 eingefügt) - Forum de Luxx

fazit: es ist eigentlich egal welche ssd man sich kauft, sie schenken sich nur unter stoppuhr situationen was. An der m4 gefällt mir halt besonders, das sie ziemlich ausgereift sind und auch hohe zuverlässigkeit (wenn ich denke wie oft wir sie empfohlen haben und nie wieder was negatives was von gehört)


----------



## Jakopo (21. November 2011)

Hab mir jetzt auch die Crucial m4 in der 256GB Variante geholt. So ist noch genug Platz für Spiele etc.


----------



## oldDirty (23. November 2011)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings für fraglich halte ist die Aussage zur Geschwindigkeit der 830er zur M4. Selbst wenn ich jetzt ne M4 bestellt habe würde ich behaupten, dass die samsung klar schneller ist. Ob dies Spürbar ist, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.


Jep, sehe ich auch so. Das einzigste was mich von der m4 abhielt war das flashen. Ich habs zwar schon oft an MoBo's und Grafikkarten gemacht, aber ich seh es auch nicht ein eine nagelneue Hardware gleich flashen zu müssen und so evt noch Gewährleistung verliere.
Den Speed-Unterschied merkt man sicher nicht zwischen Samsung oder Crucial. Nur hat man bei Samsung eben das neuere Produkt.


----------



## Jakopo (23. November 2011)

oldDirty schrieb:


> Jep, sehe ich auch so. Das einzigste was mich von der m4 abhielt war das flashen.



Meine m4 war schon werksseitig auf 0009 geflasht. Ich schätze das ist bei allen m4`s so, die man jetzt so kauft.


----------



## thom_cat (23. November 2011)

Warum du hier ein Problem siehst weiß ich nicht.

Das Produkt ist ja nun nicht erst seit einer Woche auf dem Markt.
Das Update ist hier also eine Anpassung des Produkts und das ist bei jedem anderen Hersteller ebenso.
Auch die Samsung wird neue Firmwares bekommen, das ist mal sicher...


----------



## Murdoch (23. November 2011)

Richtig,

Das wäre wie eine neue Grafikkarte nur mit den mitgelieferten Treibern nutzen.


----------



## roheed (23. November 2011)

...und die garantie geht auch nicht flöten wenn man flasht! wenn was schief geht, kriegt man sie sogar idr einfach ersetzt!


----------



## oldDirty (24. November 2011)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> Das wäre wie eine neue Grafikkarte nur mit den mitgelieferten Treibern nutzen.


Aber sicher nicht!
----


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Mal ne kurze Frage: die M4 werden oft mit "nur" unter 100MB/s beim Schreiben angegeben. Wieso wird die trotzdem so sehr empfohlen? Das ist für eine SSD doch recht wenig (auch wenn die Angaben natürlich ohnehin nicht die typsichen Durchschnittswerte darstellen) ^^ oder ist das speziell für Leute, denen "bewährte Technik" und Lesespeed bei weitem das wichtigste ist? Oder geht es speziell um die größeren Modelle, die beim Schreiben bessere Werte haben, aber wegen ihrer Größe dann auch wiederum sehr viel Geld kosten?


----------



## roheed (24. November 2011)

die 100 mb/s treffen nur auf die kleine 64 gb Version zu ... und wer sich im Detail auskennt weiß, dass durch die Bank durch die kleinen Sandforce mit ihren angeblichen 500 mb/s in der Praxis kein bisschen schneller schreiben als die m4 (Kleine Sandforce vs. kleine m4)

Ab der 128 gb version (die man sich durchaus leisten kann mittlerweile) hat man den vollen schreibspeed von ca. 200 mb/s. Und das reicht heutzutage mehr als dicke aus. viele vergessen gerne...man muss erstmal eine quelle finden die diesen Speed liefern kann. Und außer eine zweite SSD fällt mir dazu nicht viel ein


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

okay, danke. Aber wenn ich jetzt was suche, sollte ich dann trotzdem lieber die ausblenden, die selbst laut Hersteller keine 150MB/s schaffen, oder? Sind sonst einfach viel zu viele 

Sollte man auch so oder so zu einer SATA3 greifen, oder gibt es irgendeinen triftigen Grund, eine Sata2 zu nehmen? ZB sagen wir mal, dass eine Sata2 mit 256GB detlich billiger ist als eine Sata3 oder so was.

ps: ich hoffe, die kleinen Fragen hier sind o.k. - danach ist das ganze eh geklärt


----------



## roheed (24. November 2011)

Auch wenn man im Alltag bisher kaum Vorteile durch Sata 3 hat sollte man schon zu dieser Generation greifen. Aber du kannst mir glauben, ohne es zu wissen, wirst du keinen unterschied zwischen den zwei Standards merken. 

Der einzigste Grund was gegen eine Sata 3 sprechen würde, dein Board hat kein native Sata 3 Einbindung. soll heißen ein nativ eingebundener Sata 2 Controller kann im Alltag schneller sein als ein Sata 3 Controller auf einem externen chip/Controller.


----------



## Zergoras (24. November 2011)

Hat einer eine Ahnung, wieso die Schreibwerte beim Seq um 70MB zurückgegangen sind?


----------



## roheed (24. November 2011)

weil du sie vermutlich zuviel gebenchst hast oder sonst wie etwas geärgert^^ Lass ihr paar tage/stunden das sie sich wieder sammeln kann dann dürften die schreibwerte wieder hochgehen. da aber die anderen werte i.O. sind könnte es sich auch rein um einen auslesefehler handeln. lass sie einfach paar tage in ruhe also ganz normal nutzen und nicht dauernd benchen dann wird sie sich schon wieder fangen.


----------



## Zergoras (24. November 2011)

Ich benche die nicht immer. 
Das ist erst das zweite mal.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (24. November 2011)

crucial m4 128gb SSD @ neustes Firmwareupdate  meine empfehlung


----------



## oldDirty (25. November 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Hat einer eine Ahnung, wieso die Schreibwerte beim Seq um 70MB zurückgegangen sind?


 Hab gerade noch mal selbst durch laufen lassen, so gut wie keine Änderung bei mir. Links der erste Lauf, rechts grade eben.
Hab sogar etwas mehr Score.


----------



## roheed (26. November 2011)

das war ziemlich sicher nur ein auslesefehler bei ihm...kann sein das beim benschen das OS auch auf die SSD geschrieben hat. eine woche in ruhe lassen, dann nochmal benchen. wenns dabei bleibt das 70 mb/s fehlen --> erst dann anfangen sich sorgen zu machen


----------



## Murdoch (26. November 2011)

Hier mal meine M4: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Recht ordentlich wenn ich das hier mit den 830ern vergleiche


----------



## roheed (26. November 2011)

tja merkste was? das auch der grund für warum wir die m4 bevorzugt empfehlen^^ Auch wenn man sich nicht blenden lassen sollten von reinen AS SSD Scores!


----------



## Murdoch (26. November 2011)

das ist richtig, ich habe vorher mit crystal disk nen bench gemacht und da waren die werte leicht besser.  

Aber die SSD läuft wie sie soll... merke keinen unterschied zur vertex 2 und wenn die jetzt noch zuverlässig ist, dann ist das nen guter Kauf gewesen.


----------



## roheed (26. November 2011)

> merke keinen unterschied zur vertex 2


und da fängt das problem an^^ Von einer SSD zur anderen wird man leider keinen leistungsschub mehr ausmachen können. Ein umstieg von HDD auf SSD lohnt sich in allen fällen! Wenn man schon eine SSD hat würde ich nur aus Platzgründen auf eine neue generation umsteigen. Ein zu großes Leistungsplus sollte man sich nicht erhoffen (auch wenn uns die Marketingabteilungen der Hersteller was anderes suggerieren wollen^^)


----------



## Murdoch (26. November 2011)

So meinte ich das nicht.  
Das man keinen Zuwachs merkt war mir aus den Berichten hier schon klar. 
Bei mir ist die Vertex nur kaputt gegangen und aufgrund der vielen defekten Vertex 2 Platten im netz wollte ich was zuverlässiges. 

Das die M4 keinen unterschied zur Vertex 2 mach meinte ich im positiven sinne. 

Auch die Vertex 2 hat so gut wie alles ohne lasezeit auf den bildschirm gezaubert. Was soll da auch noch schneller gehen? Einzig was preise und kapazität angeht könnte sich noch was tun. 

Denn das wäre doch geil ne 1 TB SSD im rechner zu haben. Spiele und ladezeiten wäe ja der hammer.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. November 2011)

Laßt lieber mal den Copy Test(unter Werkzeug) durchlaufen, das sind altagsbedingte tests... diese seq. lesen/schreiben und diese 4k/64threads kann man sich an die Backe nageln


----------



## roheed (27. November 2011)

> Spiele und ladezeiten wäe ja der hammer.



naja die profitieren aber meist nicht so dicke wie das OS aber einen unterschied merkt man schon. 


> Einzig was preise und kapazität angeht könnte sich noch was tun.



so sehe ich das auch...anstatt am theoretischen Speed zu feilen sollen sie die dinger mal zuverlässig und vorallem günstiger machen^^


----------



## Murdoch (27. November 2011)

naja ich finde dir kurzen ladezeiten doch sehr angnehmen... wie auch die leise arbeitsweise. Aber bis auf das levelladen machts ja nix. Aber das ist jeh nach spiel ne feine sache.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand mal AS SSD Werte an einem Sata 3 Port? Von der Samsung versteht sich.


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2011)

punkte rekorde kann sie nicht abräumen...Aber lesen seq. was über 500 mb/s und schreiben um die 250 mb/s und gerade schreiben ist ziemlich beeindruckend. in den 4k Disziplinen kann sie aber nicht ganz mit dem Platzhirsch m4 mithalten und das macht sich dann auch am ende auf den AS SSD Score sehr bemerkbar


----------



## and1d (9. Januar 2012)

Hi habe mir beide festplatten mal bestellt und bin grad am testen und überlegen welche ich behalten, un welche wieder zurückschicken soll.
finde die zugriffszeiten beim lesen bei der samsung ein bischen langsam, und das betriebssystem ist mit der m4 auch schneller gestarten.
welchen von den werten isnd im alltag am wichtigsten?
Bei den bildern bei amazon habe ich bei beiden ssd s bessere werte gesehen als bei mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe auch die samsung 128gb 830series. Und meine werte sind besser als deine. Deine schreibwerte sind so schlechtLass nochmals laufen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner samsung. Machst bei keinen was falsch.


----------



## blackout24 (10. Januar 2012)

Wird daran liegen, dass er nur ein AMD System hat und der Treiber von dennen bekanntlich nicht
so gut ist wie der Intel Rapid Storage Treiber der bei mir allein 70 Punkte gebracht hat. Vorallem bei
4K kommst du bei der M4 auf 25 MB/s dann.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch einen amd chipsatz


----------



## and1d (10. Januar 2012)

hab ich schon mehrmals laufen lassen wird nicht wirklich besser, wäre der windows treiber vieleicht besser? kann da was passieren wenn ich den amd treiber deinstalier?


----------



## thom_cat (10. Januar 2012)

je mehr du benchst, desto schlechter werden deine werte!
die ssd muss sich erstmal wieder regenerieren.


----------



## and1d (10. Januar 2012)

ja an mehreren tagen nicht hintereinander


----------



## and1d (10. Januar 2012)

Finde irgendwie grad die m4 besser als die samsung, hier mal die aktuellen werte
http://s1.directupload.net/images/120110/temp/ouyx2h69.png
http://www.directupload.nethttp://s1.directupload.net/images/120110/ouyx2h69.png

http://s7.directupload.net/images/120110/temp/hlfx227k.png
http://www.directupload.nethttp://s7.directupload.net/images/120110/hlfx227k.png
finde es komisch das bei der samsung die lesezugriffe höher ist als beim schreiben, sollte das nicht umgekehrt sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Januar 2012)

> ich schon mehrmals laufen lassen wird nicht wirklich besser, wäre der windows treiber vieleicht besser? kann da was passieren wenn ich den amd treiber deinstalier?


 

ich habe einfach den neusten ahci treiber für mein board geladen und instll.fertig


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Februar 2012)

Hab mir mal die Samsung SSD830 256gb gegönnt.

Habe viel überlegt, anfangs tendierte ich ja stark zur Crucial m4 256gb. Seit nem guten halben Jahr 


Ausschlaggebend, ich hab mal alles durchgerechnet, und wenn man mal von den 0,03ms absieht, und mal alles in einen Korb wirft, sei es jetzt lesen, schreiben (MB/s) oder zugriffszeiten, etc... ist die Samsung schon vorn, wenn auch nicht weit. Die Samsung hat eben einen ganz anderen Conroller, und wenn man mal komprimierte Daten hat, wird man auf der Samsung wohl besser fahren, als auf der Crucial.

Sicher ist immer ein Risiko dabei, bei Samsung kommts aus dem eigenen Haus, bei Crucial glaube ich auch. Und wie oft ich wohl bei der Samsung flashen werde, kann man nicht sagen, immerhin ist die ja erst auf den Markt gekommen, also neuer.

Wird bei mir an SATA II laufen, in einem halben Jahr eventuell unter SATA III, damit die Ihre volle Leistung entfalten kann, beim lesen/schreiben


----------



## lukyluke (4. Februar 2012)

Also meiner Erfahrungen nach ist die Samsung besser. Sie zieht zwar ein paar Watt mehr, aber die Leistung ist schon brachial! Würde ich einer M4 auf jeden Fall vorziehen!


----------



## blackout24 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich könnte dir 2 identische Rechner hinstellen die sich nur durch die SSD unterscheiden du würdest den Unterschied nicht merken und zuordnen können welche wo verbaut ist.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (5. Februar 2012)

Bei Spielen(laden), Windwos-Start uvm. ist kein spürbarer Unterschied vorhanden. In ein paar speziellen Anwendungen kann die 830 aber schon gut Gas geben. Computerbase testet hier recht umfangreich  - ob gerade die Anwendungen für jeden Sinn machen, sei mal dahingestellt.

Soll die M4 durch das letzte Firmeware-update(Januar) nicht auch schneller geworden sein? Dann wäre der CB-Test natürlich etwas überholt.
Habe mich letztendlich für die M4 entschieden, weil schon lange problemlos auf dem Markt und irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die Samsung ein wenig "heiß" werden soll/ kann. Ob das stimmt und wie das im Verhältnis zur M4 ausschaut, weiß ich nicht. Mit der Samsnung macht man bestimmt auch nichts falsch.


----------



## thom_cat (5. Februar 2012)

> und wenn man mal komprimierte Daten hat, wird man auf der Samsung wohl besser fahren, als auf der Crucial



wieso?
beide controller komprimieren keine daten. 
das machen nur die sandforce controller.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. Februar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir 2 identische Rechner hinstellen die sich nur durch die SSD unterscheiden du würdest den Unterschied nicht merken und zuordnen können welche wo verbaut ist.


 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

Wobei wenn es gerade diese 10€ sind, da neigt man eben umso mehr um aufs Detail zu achten. 

Ich habe jetzt um die 5 Testberichte durchgelesen, davon 2 auf Englisch und *alle* sprechen ein anderes Bild, Ich nenne keine Namen der Seiten, aber bei der einen Seite wird die gelobt und sticht überall hervor, gute Transferraten, gute Zugriffszeiten, bei der anderen ist es ein gut, weil eben ein paar Dinge wie die 4k werte, wo die Quenten Tiefe zwar immer tiefer wird, die SSD aber nicht schneller wird, sondern von der Leistung her gleich bleibt, bei ca. 90-100mb/s.

@thom_cat,

Hab den Satz gefunden:



> Wird der Controller allerdings mit nicht komprimierbaren Daten konfrontiert, kann die SandForce-Technik nicht ihr volles Potential entfalten. Wem konstante Performance unabhängig von der Art der Daten wichtiger ist, der wird sich bei einem SSD-Laufwerk mit anderer Controller-Architektur wohler fühlen. Für diese Nutzer sind Intels SSD 510 und Crucials m4 besonders attraktiv.



http://www.tomshardware.de/samsung-830-ssd-toggle-mode,testberichte-240878-10.html


----------



## thom_cat (6. Februar 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> @thom_cat,
> 
> Hab den Satz gefunden:
> 
> ...



*ich kenne die problematik, aber bei deinen beiden optionen (samsung 830 oder crucial m4) spielt das keine rolle.
beide besitzen keinen sandforce controller.*


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Februar 2012)

> beide besitzen keinen sandforce controller.



Ooops, da hat sich einer wohl grob geirrt, habs zwar gelesen, dass die den Marvell Controller verbauen, dürfte wohl daran nicht gedacht haben.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Februar 2012)

Bei der m4 ist ein marvell Controller verbaut, bei der Samsung ist ein eigener Controller von Samsung verbaut.


----------



## Bastek (7. Februar 2012)

so nun bin ich mal dran mit fragen 

Da der M4 ein Marvell Controller verbaut hat würde die kombination doch klappen oder?

*ASUS U3S6 Karte PCIe x4 SATA 6G USB 3.0 und mit der M4?*



Ich hab ein SATA 2 board. Aber mit dem Controller würde ich besser laufen oder? lohnt es sich?


Was soll ich nun holen Samsung oder die M4


----------



## Bastek (8. Februar 2012)

Und noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich die SSD Platte habe muss ich dann ein AHCI Driver installieren? oder ist der schon drauf?
Und wie sieht das aus mit dem zusammenspiel mit eine HDD?

MfG


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Februar 2012)

Eine Controllerkarte wird dir dermaßen hohe Latenzen bringen, dass das Wort SSD Ihre bedeutung verliert.

Lieber an SATA II hängen und gut sein lassen, dann hast halt keine so hohen Transferraten, ob die jetzt mit 300MB/s oder 532MB/s ließt, wirst du zwar bemerken, aber nicht so arg, wie wen die statt mit 0,08ms --> 3,5ms Zugriffszeiten mit der Controllerkarte hätte.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

Also ich benutze eine Samsung 830 an Sata II und bin zufrieden. Du kannst sie also auch ohne Zusatzcontroller nehmen.


----------



## Bastek (8. Februar 2012)

Samsung SSD bestellt 

Hat jemand eine gute anleitung für den ersten schritt?

Was man machen muss wenn man die SSD bekommt? und wie man WIN 7 drauf installiert und was man ausschalten sollte?

MFG


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

Einfach hier reinschauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## Bastek (9. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind meine Werte.
Reicht das?
Kann mir jemand sagen was JMicron JMB36xx/37xx Serial ATA Controller Drivers ist?
Muss ich das Installieren? Driver Genius möchte das! bitte um rat


----------



## stevie4one (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch eine Samsung 830 mit 256 GB an einem Sata 2 Anschluss. Mein Treiber ist iastor (Intel Rapid Store Technology) und nicht wie bei dir msahci. Deine sequentielle Leserate erreiche ich auch, allerdings ist meine Schreibrate mit ca. 250 etwas höher. Bei mir sind es in etwa 530 Punkte.

In Summe scheint alles OK zu sein. An welchem SATA-Anschluss ist deine SSD angeschlossen? Wahrscheinlich an einem JMicron SATA Controller. Von daher möchte er den Treiber installieren.


----------



## nobody89 (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leutz 

Will mir demnächst auch eine SDD in meine Notebook (Acer 3830tg) einbauen und hatte noch ein paar kleiner Fragen..

Als Auswahl hab ich noch die Intel SSD 320 Series 120GB rausgesucht.
Auch hab ich schon oft gelesen das die Crucial m4 SSD 128GB auch ein Top-Produkt ist,doch jetzt ist da auch ein Fehler bekannte worden und anscheinend schon ein Firmware Update dazu gibt ?

Mein Notebook beherrscht glaub ich nur Sata 2 (eine solche Festplatte ist eingebaut, finde auch nichts dazu wie ich das auslesen kann, mit Everest schon versucht)

Naja nun ist halt die frage ob die Intel oder die Crucial 
und wenn die Crucial ist da dann schon das neue FW drauf oder wie erkennt man das ?
Ach und einer der ersten Einträge meinte das die Samsung recht warm wird !? ich hoffe das ich bei den genannten nicht der fall.


Danke schon mal für die antworten


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Februar 2012)

Bastek schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welches Board benutzt du?

@nobody 89: Ich würde einfach zur Samsung 830er raten. Habe die auch an Sata II und sie hat sehr gute Performance.
Samsung SSD 830 Series Notebook Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128N) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## nobody89 (9. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier und in Tests sieht die Samsung doch gut aus.
> Mich stören allerdings die 60° Betriebstemperatur bei Dauerbeschreibung.
> Die SSD zieht gut was an Strom weg für so ein kleines Teil.
> Also schon mal nix für Notebooks.



Die Samsung 830er hatte ich ausgeschlossen weil mich die Temperatur gestört hatte ... oder war das nur ein theoretischer Wert ?


----------



## Bastek (9. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Welches Board benutzt du?
> 
> @nobody 89: Ich würde einfach zur Samsung 830er raten. Habe die auch an Sata II und sie hat sehr gute Performance.
> Samsung SSD 830 Series Notebook Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128N) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Gigabyte ep45-ud3lr Version 1.0


----------



## Bastek (9. Februar 2012)

Benutzt mein Board den msahci? 
Was ist das überhaupt


----------



## lukyluke (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch eine Frage und hoffe, dass diese noch nicht gestellt wurde, denn ich habe nicht alles Seiten gelesen! 
Ich hatte bis jetzt die OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB aber sie ist jetzt das zweite Mal kaputt und ja ich weiß die Serie ist sch****! Damals wusste ich das noch nicht. Jetzt stehe ich zwischen Crucial M4 oder Corsair Force GT, die im Moment sehr billig bei Alternate ist und sogar schneller als die M4 sein soll. Jetzt ist die Frage M4 oder Force GT?

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen!


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2012)

Die Force GT ist wohl schneller. Wie es da mit Firmwareproblemen aussieht weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## blackout24 (9. Februar 2012)

Der Unterschied ist der wie zwischen Ferrari und Lamborghini. Mit beiden kannste mit über 300 über die Autobahn heitzen. 
Sehn bloss anders aus. Mit der M4 hat keiner Probleme. Selbst wenn das aktuelle Firmware Update noch nicht drauf ist.
Meine Güte. Unetbootin installieren Image auf USB Stick machen. Neustarten. Yes eintippen. 10 Sekunden warten. Fertig.
Das ist also wirklich überhaupt kein Argument gegen den Kauf.


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Frage und hoffe, dass diese noch nicht gestellt wurde, denn ich habe nicht alles Seiten gelesen!
> Ich hatte bis jetzt die OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB aber sie ist jetzt das zweite Mal kaputt und ja ich weiß die Serie ist sch****! Damals wusste ich das noch nicht. Jetzt stehe ich zwischen Crucial M4 oder Corsair Force GT, die im Moment sehr billig bei Alternate ist und sogar schneller als die M4 sein soll. Jetzt ist die Frage M4 oder Force GT?
> 
> Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen!


 
die Corsair Performance Pro, wenn du was vernünftiges haben willst. im moment die beste SSD auf dem markt.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Februar 2012)

Ich muss aber sagen, bei der Samsung hat man einen Einbaurahmen dabei, bei der Crucial auch?

Heute kam meine Samsung SSD 830 mit 256gb, im idle, oder bei wenig belastung hat Sie meistens 26°C, maximal gemessen wurden nach dem Installieren von Windows, wo ich gleich mal 6 Installationen gleichzeitig startete, ja der Q9550 @ 3,4ghz rannte auf 100%, und kurz darauf folgte AS SSD, kurz 29°C.

Davor sitzt jedoch ein 140mm Lüfter @ 700U/min.


Vor wenigen Minuten führte ich das Firmware Update durch, einfach eine CD rein, daten rauf und im BIOS aktualisieren, ging problemlos.


----------



## thom_cat (13. Februar 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber sagen, bei der Samsung hat man einen Einbaurahmen dabei, bei der Crucial auch?


 
es gibt die crucial ohne: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
und mit: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB 3.5"-Adapter Kit


----------



## lukyluke (16. Februar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Unterschied ist der wie zwischen Ferrari und Lamborghini. Mit beiden kannste mit über 300 über die Autobahn heitzen.
> Sehn bloss anders aus. Mit der M4 hat keiner Probleme. Selbst wenn das aktuelle Firmware Update noch nicht drauf ist.
> Meine Güte. Unetbootin installieren Image auf USB Stick machen. Neustarten. Yes eintippen. 10 Sekunden warten. Fertig.
> Das ist also wirklich überhaupt kein Argument gegen den Kauf.



Genau das ist das Problem. Es gibt nicht so viele Infos über die Corsair Reihe. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Corsair Force GT 120 GB?


----------



## lukyluke (16. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Die Force GT ist wohl schneller. Wie es da mit Firmwareproblemen aussieht weiß ich allerdings nicht.



Ist der Unterschied groß? Die Frage ist ja mehr Leistung oder eher stabilere SSD?!


----------



## yonaz (18. Februar 2012)

Ist die M4 immernoch die uneingeschränkte Empfehlung? Habe gehört, dass diese in einem Test den größten Leistungsverlust nach vielen Betriebsstunden hatte.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Februar 2012)

yonaz schrieb:


> Ist die M4 immernoch die uneingeschränkte Empfehlung? Habe gehört, dass diese in einem Test den größten Leistungsverlust nach vielen Betriebsstunden hatte.


 
Man kann auch die Samsung oder die Corsair Performance Pro nehmen.
Persönlich rate ich zur Samsung 830.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2012)

Vom Firmware Update kann ich dasselbe sagen, bei der Samsung 830 Series, USB Stick rein, Image rauf, Booten, und das update ausführen. Dauert bloß 5 Sekunden.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Februar 2012)

Bei der Samsung kann man afaik auch in Windows über den Samsung SSD Magician flashen.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2012)

Stimmt schon, habs zwar beim Update von meinem früheren ASUS M2N4-Board auch so gemacht, aber irgendwie trau ich mich bei der Festplatte da einfach nicht drüber, via Windows.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Februar 2012)

Geht mir zwar auch so, allerdings gibt es genug Leute die es so gemacht haben und funktionieren sollte es jedenfalls. Das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## yonaz (19. Februar 2012)

Ich habe es bei meiner Samsung 830 mit Samsung Magican im laufenden Betrieb gemacht, funktionierte einwandfrei. Würde aber jetzt die Samsung zurückschicken und mir für 50 Euro mehr eine M4 mit doppeltem Speicher (128GB) holen.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Februar 2012)

yonaz schrieb:


> Ich habe es bei meiner Samsung 830 mit Samsung Magican im laufenden Betrieb gemacht, funktionierte einwandfrei. Würde aber jetzt die Samsung zurückschicken und mir für 50 Euro mehr eine M4 mit doppeltem Speicher (128GB) holen.


 
Also hast du eine Samsung mit 64Gb?
Du würdest sie aber nur wegen des Preises zurückschicken oder?


----------



## yonaz (19. Februar 2012)

Genau, ich habe diese für 100 Euro gekauft, kann aber jetzt für 50 Euro mehr eine M4 mit 128GB kaufen. Daher würde ich gerne wechseln. Ansonsten war ich mit der Samsung natürlich top zufrieden.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Februar 2012)

Ja, der größe Speicherplatz ist schon nicht schlecht.
Ich war ja in der Situation das ich entweder die Samsung 128 für ca 180 kaufen konnte oder die m4 ohne zubehör für ca 170.
Da isses dann für mich die Samsung geworden, damusste ich mich zumindest nicht um Rahmen etc kümmern.


----------



## yonaz (19. Februar 2012)

Genau aus dem Grund habe ich damals auch die Samsung anstatt der Crucial genommen. Aber diesmal ist die M4 25 Euro günstiger


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Februar 2012)

Kommst du denn noch dazu sie umzutauschen?


----------



## yonaz (19. Februar 2012)

Ja ich habe heute mit dem Amazon Kundendienst gesprochen. Gott sei Dank ist meine Bestellung erst heute einen Monat her. Konnte die Rücksendung also gestern (18.02) noch anmelden, sodass ich die Frist von 1 Monat einhalte.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Februar 2012)

Dann gehts doch. Wäre schön wenn du mir eine Pm schicken kannst ob du irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Feststellen kannst.


----------



## yonaz (19. Februar 2012)

Kann ich machen, wird aber bis Ende der Woche dauern, bis die neue da ist. Und erwarte bitte nicht zu viel. Ich habe mit der Samsung keine Benchmarks oder so gemacht, kann also nur den subjektiven Eindruck wiedergeben


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Februar 2012)

Um den ging es mir auch. Benches findet man an jeder Ecke.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Februar 2012)

Die Frage ist ob der subjektive Unterschied nicht schon durch die reine Erwartung entsteht.

Brichst du eine Banane in 2 Teile und steckst bei der einen Hälfte ein Fähnchen mit "BIO" rein und
gibst sie mal Leuten in einem Reformhaus zu verkosteten sagen natürlich alles das die "Bio-Banane" besser schmeckt.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Februar 2012)

Naja, beide SSDs sind gut, mich interessiert eher ob einem im Alltag irgendwas unterschiedliches auffällt.


----------



## thom_cat (19. Februar 2012)

sollte im prinzip kein unterschied zu bemerken sein.

jedenfalls konnte ich bis jetzt im alltag nie groß unterschiede nach einem wechsel feststellen.
subjektiv läuft die aktuelle m4 nicht schneller als die intel g2 davor.
auch die etrememory mit aktuellem sandforce controller fühlt sich da gleich an.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube kaum das man da was merken wird, nächste Woche kommt meine ASUS U3S6 karte, mal sehn ob ich was merke, wenn Ich 80% vom SATA III erreiche, für 26€ macht man da nicht viel verkehrt.


----------



## Joel-92 (19. Februar 2012)

Habe die Samsung 830 mit 64 GB. Bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (20. Februar 2012)

Bei mir steckt seit heute eine Crucial M4 mit 128 GB drin, noch an SATA 3Gbit. Windows, Programme und StarCraft II liegen darauf. Falls mir etwas besonderes auffällt, gebe ich mal Bescheid. Das erste Firmware-Upgrade war jedenfalls kein Problem, Fehler traten bisher auch keine auf.  Einen spürbaren Leistungsunterschied würde ich im Alltag zwischen der Samsung und der Crucial übrigens nicht erwarten. Dafür sind wohl beide "zu" schnell.


----------



## BlackViper59 (21. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin mit meiner Samsung 830 128GB voll und ganz zufrieden. Ich find in Spielen merkt man die Leistung einer SSD am meisten weil dort die Missionen/Level/Maps etc spürbar schnell laden.


----------



## thom_cat (21. Februar 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das man da was merken wird, nächste Woche kommt meine ASUS U3S6 karte, mal sehn ob ich was merke, wenn Ich 80% vom SATA III erreiche, für 26€ macht man da nicht viel verkehrt.


 
doch macht man... das teil taugt leider überhaupt nix, da es einen eher schlechten marvell controller verwendet.
die 26€ hättest du dir getrost sparen können.


----------



## yonaz (21. Februar 2012)

Naja so schlecht kann das Teil wohl nicht sein, wenn hier so gut wie nur positives darüber berichtet wird.

Und über 1000Punkte im AS SSD Benchmark sprechen für sich.

http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4117/asssdbenchm4ct128m4ssd2h.png


EDIT: Ups, hab deine Aussage falsch verstanden, thom_cat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2012)

Die Zusatzkontroller erreichen auf keinen Fall die Geschwindigkeit eines nativ angebundenen SATAIII 6G Controllers, meistens kommen sie nicht mal an die Geschwindigkeit von SATA 3G ran. Manche Mainboards zicken auch rum wenn man von einer SSD booten will die an so einem Controller hängt.
Also diese Zusatzkarten sind echt mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Februar 2012)

Naja, ich hab ja gesagt, wenn ich ja 60-80% mehr Leistung erreiche...

Aber abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## thom_cat (22. Februar 2012)

wirst du eher weniger... sequentiell geht etwas mehr, dafür gehen die anderen werte nach unten!


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Februar 2012)

Nicht alle Werte gehen nach unten, die 4k werte gingen leicht nach oben, aber die 4k Werte, vorallem beim Lesen und der Seq. Schreibwert überzeugen überhaupt nicht, da ist es mir das 370mb lesen auch nicht wert, lieber 255/245 als 370/200 wären aber immernoch ein Gewinn um 70MB/s.

Bei den 4k Werten hab ich nur Gewinne zu verbuchen.

Die 4k_64Thrd sind jetzt statt 170/95 auf 144/91 gesunken.

Punktetechnisch steht es mit Sata II 511 zu 477 mit der Karte.


Vorraussichtlich hau ich die Karte in die Bucht, abwarten, kann man durch treiber noch optimieren.


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=samsung830seriesfirmwceify.jpg# 

Auf Sata II

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=samsungssd830anasusu3gxe0v.jpg#

Mit der Karte


----------



## yonaz (24. Februar 2012)

Also mit der Crucial ist, wie zu erwarten, subjektiv kein Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zur Samsung festzustellen.


----------



## Nike83 (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Macbook Pro 15 (06/2010) und stehe auch vor der Entscheidung ob Samsung 830 256GB oder Crucial M4 256GB....

Die M4 hat sich mittlerweile schon bewährt, da kann man eigentlich langfristig keine Überraschungen erwarten, was aber mit der Samsung? Wie sieht es mit der Hitzeentwicklung bei der Samsung aus? Eher ungeeignet für mein Macbook Pro?

Habe auch gelesen, dass bei der Samsung aufgrund der zeitlich verzögerten Garbage Collection, die Leistung nach einiger Zeit extrem einbricht...
AnandTech - The Samsung SSD 830 Review
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271063-SSD-Write-Endurance-25nm-Vs-34nm

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir bei der Entscheidung etwas helfen könntet.


----------



## hbf878 (27. Februar 2012)

Nike83 schrieb:


> SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm


 
bei diesem thread geht es den leuten darum, ssd möglichst stark zu belasten und zu gucken, wie lange sie durchhalten. 
die niedrigen schreib- und leseraten der samsung ssd sind mit einer "fehlbedienung" des testers in kombination mit einem firmware-bug (aktuelle firmware nicht betroffen) zu erklären: der tester hat nur wenig platz auf der ssd freigelassen und keine pausen zwischen den benchmarks gemacht, sodass die ssd keine zeit hatte, sich zu "erholen". irgendwann sackten die raten massiv ab. der tester ließ daraufhin mehr freien speicherplatz und ließ der ssd zeit, sich zu erholen, die raten stiegen wieder. dann wurde der freie speicherplatz wieder verringert, und die raten sackten wieder ab. erneutes vergrößern des freien speicherplatzes half dieses mal nicht, genauso wenig wie ein secure erase. erst ein firmware-update brachte die ursprüngliche performance zurück, und zwar, weil die alte firmware aufgrund der hohen belastung und der vielen schreibvorgänge den "gesundheitszustand" der ssd falsch berechnete und daraufhin die ssd schonen wollte. mit der neuen firmware gibt es dieses problem nicht mehr. 

solche versuche haben allerdings sowieso keine relevanz für den "normalen" anwender, oder wirst du tag und nacht deine ssd bis ans limit beschreiben?


eine ssd ist eigentlich generell kühler und stromsparender als eine hdd. solange du die ssd nicht dauerbelastest, sollte es eigentlich keine temperaturprobleme geben.

ich kenne mich aber mit macs auch nicht so gut aus...

hbf


----------



## Nike83 (27. Februar 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort. Also hat die Samsung mit aktueller FW keine bekannten Probleme mehr?

Welche der beiden würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## 20savas02 (11. März 2012)

ich habe mir jetzt 5 seiten hier durchgelesen und es ist immer ein hin und her zwischen samsung und crucial 

welche ist den jetzt besser für den alltag?????? 

ich kaufe mir nämlich demnächst ein notebook und da soll eine 128gb ssd rein!!! nur für OS und Programme

- sie soll stabiel laufen und keine probleme machen
- so wie ich das lesen konnte sind die ja alle schnell bzw man merkt sowieso nicht welche schneller ist !!!


----------



## thom_cat (11. März 2012)

nimm die günstigere


----------



## Spiff (11. März 2012)

Je nach Notebook ist die Samsung 830 besser da die etwas dünner ist als die m4.


----------



## blackout24 (12. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es die M4 auch in 2 Bauhöhen.

Den Unterschied zwischen der 830 und M4 merkst du nur im Geldbeutel.


----------



## 20savas02 (12. März 2012)

naja ich wollte mir das 

XMG P711 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") 
•  43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non Glare
•  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M 3072MB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-2670QM - 2,20 - 3,10GHz 6MB
•  8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
•  128GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 830 Series (MZ-7PC0128D/EU)
•  320GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.4 (ST9320423AS)
•  Blu-ray Combo (Blu-ray Lesen / DVD Multinorm) -ohne Softw.
•  Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE

holen nur woher soll ich jetzt wissen welche ssd da rein passt ich nehme einfach die m4 
ist halt 40 euro günstiger


----------



## blackout24 (12. März 2012)

Ist da nicht schon eine Samsung 830 drin?


----------



## 20savas02 (12. März 2012)

das ist eine konfiguration die ich gemacht habe


XMG P711 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") 
•  43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non Glare
•  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M 3072MB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-2670QM - 2,20 - 3,10GHz 6MB
•  8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
•  128GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 830 Series (MZ-7PC0128D/EU)
•  320GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.4 (ST9320423AS)
•  Blu-ray Combo (Blu-ray Lesen / DVD Multinorm) -ohne Softw.
•  Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE

1500 Euro

mit der M4 statt der Samsung 1470Euro


----------



## blackout24 (12. März 2012)

Achso, also da kannst du getrost die M4 nehmen und wirst keine Nachteile haben.
30 Euro kannst du dann bei Steam oder so ausgeben.


----------



## 20savas02 (12. März 2012)

alles klar vielen dank für die antwort


----------



## jeamal (23. März 2012)

...so Leute jetzt ists  soweit. Will mir nun. auch endlich mal ne SSD gönnen 

Will nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen, da das Thema ja schon oft genug durchgekaut wurde. Seit ihr zu irgend nen Endschluss gekommen, was das Theme Samsung vs. Crucial angeht?

Tendiere eher zur Samsung, da ich für 145€ das rundum- Paket bekomme. Bei der Crucial würd ich mir noch nen Einbaurahmen dazu holen und wär bei 140€. Also für 5€ mehr alles dabei und ne bessere Optik, sofern die Leistung beider nahezu gleich ist!? Mich wundert nur, dass die 830 nicht in den Top 10 auftaucht. (edit)
Corsair Perf is mirn bissle zu teuer....

Laut meinen Recherchen sollte die Samsung nen Tick schneller sein als die Crucial. Zu der Zuverlässigkeit des Samsung Controllers gibts keine Langzeiterfahrungen, jedoch gabs seit Release vor gut nen halben Jahr keine Ausfälle o. ä. ... soweit ich mitbekommen habe. 

Hat mein MSI Board eigentlich nur den SataIII Marvell controller? Eigentlich sollte der Intel auch vorhanden sein, oder?

LG


----------



## GoldenMic (23. März 2012)

Die Samsung taucht doch in der SSD Hall of Fame auf. Unterm "Samsung Controller".
Ich kann sie jedenfalls nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Bei mir läuft sie jetzt seit knapp 1952 Stunden und ist bis auf 30-40 Gb gefüllt.
Die Bench Ergebnisse sind aber immernoch genauso - oder sogar besser - wie am ersten Tag. Verwende sie allerdings an Sata II.

Edit: Du hast 2 verschiedene Sata III Controller auf deinem Board. 2 Anschlüsse laufen dabei über den P67 Chipsatz und 2 andere über Marvell SE9128


----------



## leorphee (24. März 2012)

Hallo, nur mal ein Frage, Ich habe mir ja neue Hardware gegönnt, an welchen SATA Anschluss sollte ich die Samsung 830 hängen, an den Intel SATA 6Gb/s connector, oder den Marvell  SATA 6Gb/s connector?


----------



## blackout24 (24. März 2012)

Intel.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. März 2012)

Ich würde es direkt an den X79, also Intel, anschließen.


----------



## leorphee (24. März 2012)

okay, habe ich, aber noch mit dem auf dem q9650 installierten OS, und bei CrystallDiskinfo zeigt er mir keine Festplatten an, aber die CPU zeigt er mir auch nur mit zwei Core an, also werde ich mal OS neu Installieren...


----------



## GoldenMic (24. März 2012)

Direkt auf die SSD


----------



## yonaz (25. März 2012)

Nachdem ich nun die Crucial M4 128GB knapp 1 Monat verbaut habe, würde ich sagen, dass die Samsung 830 (obwohl nur 64 GB; hatte ich vorher) einen Tick schneller war, beim booten so 2-3 Sekunden schätze ich. Ich würde also, wenn der Preisunterschied marginal ist, zur Samsung greifen, da diese:
1. minimal schneller ist
2. einen Einbaurahmen im Lieferumfang hat
3. direkt über Windows updatebar (bei der M4 muss man dafür immer extra ne CD brennen)

Ansonsten ist die M4 natürlich auch top, ich hatte bis heute auch noch keine Probleme, schnell sind beide.


----------



## blackout24 (25. März 2012)

yonaz schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun die Crucial M4 128GB knapp 1 Monat verbaut habe, würde ich sagen, dass die Samsung 830 (obwohl nur 64 GB; hatte ich vorher) einen Tick schneller war, beim booten so 2-3 Sekunden schätze ich. Ich würde also, wenn der Preisunterschied marginal ist, zur Samsung greifen, da diese:
> 1. minimal schneller ist
> 2. einen Einbaurahmen im Lieferumfang hat
> 3. direkt über Windows updatebar (bei der M4 muss man dafür immer extra ne CD brennen)
> ...


 
Du hast vielleicht gelesen, dass sie schneller sein soll und es dir dann auch erfolgreich eingebildet. Erwartung ist hier das Stichwort.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Messbar ist das anscheind nicht.

Ich hab noch nie ne CD gebrannt für ein Update bei der M4 und das war schon 2x.


----------



## jeamal (26. März 2012)

.... Bestellung ist raus für die Samsung
145€ inkl. Versand

*EDIT:* Hab gerade noch eine Corsair Performance Pro für unglaubliche 109€ (+Versand 8€) ergattern können. Die Samsung werd ich dann zurückschicken. Schade, aber das Angebot ist wohl unschlagbar. 
Was sagt ihr dazu? Oder soll ich doch lieber die Samsung behalten?

(überlege mal nen neuen Thread aufzumachen Corsair PP vs. Samsung 830!!??)


----------



## yonaz (26. März 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Du hast vielleicht gelesen, dass sie schneller sein soll und es dir dann auch erfolgreich eingebildet. Erwartung ist hier das Stichwort.
> 
> Messbar ist das anscheind nicht.
> 
> Ich hab noch nie ne CD gebrannt für ein Update bei der M4 und das war schon 2x.



Naja Einbildung würde ich das nicht nennen. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass sowohl die Windowsflagge beim Booten, als auch der "Willkommen"-Bildschirm bei der M4 länger zu sehen ist, als es bei der 830 der Fall war. Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich summiert auf 2-3 Sekunden unterschied beläuft. Ich habe beide SSD's jedoch nur an einem SATA2 Port laufen, vielleicht sieht es bei SATA3 auch anders aus. Soll auch nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen widerspiegeln. Ich hätte aber keinen Grund die Samsung schönzureden, nachdem ich nun die M4 nutze, oder? 


@jeamal: Wirklich für 109€?? Das wäre wirklich absolute spitze, nun ist sie wieder über 160€. Da kannst du hoffen, dass die Bestellung nicht storniert wird, und das kein Preisfehler war


----------



## jeamal (26. März 2012)

.... ist schon versand wurden  
Hoffe es haut alles hin. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## blackout24 (26. März 2012)

yonaz schrieb:


> Naja Einbildung würde ich das nicht nennen. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass sowohl die Windowsflagge beim Booten, als auch der "Willkommen"-Bildschirm bei der M4 länger zu sehen ist, als es bei der 830 der Fall war. Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich summiert auf 2-3 Sekunden unterschied beläuft. Ich habe beide SSD's jedoch nur an einem SATA2 Port laufen, vielleicht sieht es bei SATA3 auch anders aus. Soll auch nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen widerspiegeln. Ich hätte aber keinen Grund die Samsung schönzureden, nachdem ich nun die M4 nutze, oder?
> 
> 
> @jeamal: Wirklich für 109€?? Das wäre wirklich absolute spitze, nun ist sie wieder über 160€. Da kannst du hoffen, dass die Bestellung nicht storniert wird, und das kein Preisfehler war



Ich glaube Toms Hardware misst dannn doch etwas genauer und unter kontrollierten Umständen als irgendwelche subjektiven Eindrücke.  Fühlbar sind Unterschiede zwischen Top SSDs sicherlich nicht. Das langsamste Bauteil sitzt vor dem Monitor.
Von daher sind auch Diskussionen vonwegen SSD X oder SSD Y? solang man über Leistung allein spricht so überflüssig wie die Frage ob man sich lieber ein Ferrari oder ein Lamborghini kaufen soll, wenn man das Geld dazu hat. Ich habe im Laptop eine SSD an SATA I ohne AHCI und es bringt das gewünschte SSD Feeling, genau wie die selbe SSD am SATA III im PC unter optimalen Bedingungen.


----------



## black-wizard (27. März 2012)

Crucial


----------



## Elsnigkjohn (27. März 2012)

jeamal schrieb:


> .... Bestellung ist raus für die Samsung
> 145€ inkl. Versand
> 
> *EDIT:* Hab gerade noch eine Corsair Performance Pro für unglaubliche 109€ (+Versand 8€) ergattern können. Die Samsung werd ich dann zurückschicken. Schade, aber das Angebot ist wohl unschlagbar.
> ...



du hast aber auch gelesen, dass die " Corsair Performance Pro" keinen Cache hat gegenüber der Samsung mit 256 MB
und daher von der Leistung langsamer ist aber trotzdem viel Spass mit Deiner Corsair 
Kapazität:                 128GB                                                           Modellserie:                 Performance Pro Series                                                           Lesegeschwindigkeit bis zu:                 500 MB/s                                                           Schreibgeschwindigkeit bis zu:                 340 MB/s                                                           Cache:                 *nicht vorhanden*                                                           Formfaktor:                 2.5" (6.4cm)                                                           Schnittstelle:                 SATA 6Gb/s                                                           Controller:                 Marvell 88SS9174                                                           Chiptyp:                 MLC synchron                                                           MTBF (Lebensdauer):                 1.500.000 Stunden                                                           IOPS (Random 4K schreiben):                 60.000


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

black-wizard schrieb:


> Crucial


 
Könntest du das genauer Ausführen?

@über mir:
cache ist natürlich schick, aber nicht zwingenst notwendig.
interessanter finde ich fast das samsung die ssd komplett selber hersteller, also speicher, cache, controller


----------



## jeamal (27. März 2012)

@*Elsnigkjohn*: Nicht ganz korrekt. Die Corsair PerfPro hat sogar 512Mb DRAM Cache Speicher. >click< (unter "TechSpecs")

Wenn man sich die besten Ergebnisse aus der PCGH SSD Benchmark Rangliste mal anguckt, sieht man das die PPro nen kleinen Vorteil gegenüber der 830er hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



THX@ dj*viper (PPro)und  moreno111 (830)

Gut die Ergebnisse kann man nicht als Maß aller Dinge nehmen, da eh bei jeden leicht unterschiedliche Werte rauskommen, aber ich denke mal die Jungs haben schon versucht das bestmöglichste rauszuholen.
Den Unterschied wird man eh nicht merken. Nur im Preis

Außerdem gibts bei 109€ (+Versand) sowieso nix zu überlegen.oder? Aktuell kostet die bei MF wieder 174€... Ich hoffe das Ding kommt wie versprochen an. Das wär der Hammer

LG


----------



## Elsnigkjohn (27. März 2012)

sorry aber in Beschreibung bei Mindfactory steht *ohne* Cache bin ja mal auf Deine Werte gespannt 
ich glaube, die Unterschiede laut Deiner Benchwerte merkt man nicht


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

Aber auch nur weil die 4k-64 thread schreibwerte so extrem hoch sind.


----------



## jeamal (27. März 2012)

Klar... Unterschiede wird man keine merken. 
Aber sind die 4k Werte nicht genau de Wichtigen?

Naja MF hat bestimmt blos die Daten ein wenig verpeilt. Die Angaben der Hersteller HP werden schon eher stimmen....

Es ging ja auch nur um den Vorzugspreis. Für 175€ hätt ich mir das Teil ganz sicher nicht bestellt
Und Leistungsmäßig sollte sie der M4 und der 830 in nichts nachstehen, im Gegenteil könnte sie sogar etwas flinker sein. 

Hier liest man ja auch nix schlechtes und in anderen Tests wird das Teil eigentlich auch nur gelobt.

Klar, dass bei der Samsung alles aus dem eigenen Haus kommt ist natürlich auch nice


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

Naja, die Lesewerte sind mir persönlich noch ein wenig wichtiger als die Schreibwerte.


----------



## Elsnigkjohn (27. März 2012)

solange Du die Werte lt. "pc-experience.de" erreichst ist ja alles ok und der Preis hätte mich bestimmt auch gereizt
eine zu kaufen (Neid....)


----------



## liszca (9. April 2012)

Habt ihr schon mal ausprobiert was für ein Ergebnis ihr erhaltet wenn im AS SSD den normalen Benchmark started, und dann noch gleichzeitig den kopier benchmark?

Was dann nämlich bei mir rauskommt spiegelt sich 1:1 mit der Realität.

Mache ich nur den "normalen" sind die werte spitze.

Kommt der andere hinzu können die zahlen richtig ruiniert werden, je nach dem welche Kombination auftritt, teilweise nur noch 1/10 der leistung.

Naja liegt wohl am preis meiner ssd, oder wie schauts bei Samsung und cruical aus.

P.s. habe den ganzen thread noch nicht durchgelesen.


----------



## 20savas02 (3. Mai 2012)

hallo habe mal eine frage 
kennt sich jemand mit der 

128GB mSATA-II SSD SAMSUNG 830 (MZMPC128HBFU) aus

oder hat Erfahrungen mit mSata SSDs ? 
mich würde mal ein Vergleich zu den großen 2,5" SSDs interessieren,

weil ich momentan das Schneker P502 im Auge habe und dort eine mSata SSD angeboten wird!!!

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P502 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

ich hätte nämlich in der Preisklasse schon gerne eine SSD drinnen um die Bootzeit und die Programmöffnungszeit zu verringern!!!


----------

